
Bypass Authentication by pressing backspace 28 times in Grub2 - gcburn2
http://hmarco.org/bugs/CVE-2015-8370-Grub2-authentication-bypass.html#exploit
======
JdeBP
This has, of course, been all over the computer news services. Two
StackExchange Q&A WWW sites have addressed this in different ways.

* [http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/250028/](http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/250028/)

* [https://security.stackexchange.com/questions/108428/](https://security.stackexchange.com/questions/108428/)

